# Search for meds on Ebay



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

A great place to get some med supplies for you BOB is Ebay. Not sure if this has ever been mentioned but check it out theres brand new stuff for real cheap.



Cheap prevacid, hydrocortazone, bandages ect.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Try UNITED PHARMACIES, they have alot of meds, lean toward European Mfg. meds.


----------

